# any dog shows in the north east



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

as the title says really as id like to go and visit one one day.


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi, would newark , notts be any good, there is a show there on the 4&5 july, sounds interesting, lots of different stuff going on. suz


----------



## smiithy1 (Jun 10, 2009)

theres a charity dog walk and comp on tomorra at reg 9am the dogwalk at 10 the comp at 12 at south shields


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

sounds good. hope it all goes well


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

How far north east do you want as you have Border Union show at Kelso coming up soonish, you can find out more about it at Higham Press Ltd - Championship Dog Show Results and Information

take care

Sarah


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

The Honley Show, Farnley Moor, Thurstonland Road, Farnley Tyas, Huddersfield, West Yorkshire

is tomorrow.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Leeds Champ Show in July
Leeds Championship Dog Show 2009


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hi DK I have moved your thread to the dog show section as you should get even more replies here


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Vixie i didnt realise there was a dog show section..... lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

DKDREAM said:


> Thanks Vixie i didnt realise there was a dog show section..... lol


haha thats OK its surprising whats hiding here isnt it


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

sure is lol


----------

